# Ceiling light fixture does not cover hole



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Once I had the same problem with a tiled ceiling. In this case I made a 'donut' from a piece of aluminum siding. to cover it up.
In your case, it will likely be easier to fill the hole with some plaster patching compound.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

They make decorative rings for covering holes or for enhancing a light fixture. Available at home stores, usually in the lighting section.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I would just push some non-shrinking spackle up in there. First application to fill the hole almost up to level, let it dry, then second application to level with the surrounding area and dab it with a paper towel to tease out some texture to match the surrounding area.

That's right on the border size-wise of what you can reasonably fill with spackle and not expect it to crack, but it's not an area under stress and that is the first thing I would try.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ironlight, before they put that spackle up there, it may be easier to take a piece of cardboard and place to help give some backing to the spackle, or use a little DAP foam fill around, shave some off to allow the spackle to be flush when sanded down.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or just go buy a light with a bigger base.


----------



## Elkypro (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
I would not buy another light because this one is brand new and works perfectly fine. I am more concerned with the drafts into the attic. Yeah I can even stick a sock there to plug it but I was just wondering if there was anything I hadn't thought about. But spackling it may be my best bet. Thanks again


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would spray foam around all of the boxes up in the attic, while you are doing this one, along with getting the insulation back over them. If there is enough insulation up there, even with that gap, you should not be feeling that much air flow. Just saying.


----------



## Elkypro (Dec 23, 2011)

Greg, What are bboces? the insulation is blown in blown in cellulose so it tends to fall through.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It should be boxes. I have a rooted nook that I was using, and it does not always behave, when typing.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

OP: your problem is drywall related not the light fixture.
Fix the opening (as best you can) to match the popcorn.

hth


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

There are pop corn patch products available but it is hard to get a clean match. The spray can stuff can make a big mess in a split second so I wouldn't recomend it.


----------

